# Spydotor



## TallAdam85 (Jan 17, 2005)

today i download spydoctor is it any good or is it crapp thanks

and also g-soft program


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 17, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> today i download spydoctor is it any good or is it crapp thanks
> 
> and also g-soft program


 Dude, don't download any program before checking it out reviews first, its just asking for trouble.  get spybot search & destroy    AND  ad-aware

 -------------------------------------------------------------------
 With its quick scanning and multiple tools for stopping malware before it infects your computer, Spyware Doctor is a solid spyware remover. The well-designed interface makes getting started a breeze. The program can perform a number of scans, including Quick Scan, which blazes through common trouble spots such as IE cache files. We found scan times to be faster than its competitors, with even the Full System Scan taking under five minutes on our test machine. Spyware Doctor displays scan results clearly, showing file and registry locations, threat level, and a concise description of the threat. The results seemed thorough, and Spyware Doctor had no trouble removing what it had found. However, it doesn't include a quarantine feature. 

 Spyware Doctor's advanced features include real-time protection, a pop-up blocker, a browser monitor, and a scheduler. Unfortunately, all of these features are disabled in the trial version. We would prefer a full-featured trial. The Live Update feature works smoothly, but it must be manually activated. A program such as this really needs an automatic update. We really like the spyware removal features of Spyware Doctor, and consider it one of the most effective available, but the stingy trial will make it hard for users to fully evaluate the software.


----------



## bignick (Jan 18, 2005)

the question is...did you get spyware doctor or spydoctor?  Are they the same thing?

Often times a program like that will have a similar name as a popular utility and instead of doing much of anything for you it just installs more spyware...


----------



## dubljay (Jan 18, 2005)

After speaking with a few computer nerds I have discovered that Lavasofts "Adaware" is no good, it is more likely to get you a virus than clean spy ware.

 I personally used SpyBot Search & Destroy (recomended by the same computer nerds)

 If you are running windows check out microsofts site they have a beta anti spyware program that seems to be pretty effective.

 If you have any questions about spy bot feel free to PM or email me or catch me on instant messanger I would be glad to help.

 -Josh-


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 18, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> After speaking with a few computer nerds I have discovered that Lavasofts "Adaware" is no good, it is more likely to get you a virus than clean spy ware.


We use Ad-aware all over the place within our IT group and never had a problem (though we also use Spybot S&D in conjunction with it).  

Ehem... and we prefer the term "geek".   :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jan 18, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> We use Ad-aware all over the place within our IT group and never had a problem (though we also use Spybot S&D in conjunction with it).
> 
> Ehem... and we prefer the term "geek".   :asian:


 
 Ah my appologies OUMoose.  I have used adaware myself in the past and never had a problem, however I stopped when he showed me a computer he had been working on.  Most of the infected files were where adaware was supposed to be cleaning the computer.  So I don't know.. I have grown tired of formating my computer so I am much more cautious about programs I use anymore.  

 Spybot is by far the best program I have seen out there, I am particularly fond of the IE resident feature that prevents the downlaod to some programs automatically.  

 One nice feature of the Microsoft program is it has a browser hijack restore.  I will restore your browser settings should you get whacked with one of those **** that changes your homepage and defult search page and everything else.

 Regards,

 Josh


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2005)

hrm....I use Adaware on my home computer, as advised by the head IT geek at the local Uni.  And I have Spybot S&D on my work comp, they both seem to do just fine.


----------

